# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  مساعده

## ساعدوني

ممكن احد يساعدني كيف انزل منتديات على قوقل وجزاكم الله الف خير ِ

----------


## احلام صعبة

اذا قصدك اشهار الموقع على موقع البحث لقوقل 

شوف هذا الرابط  

http://www.google.com/intl/ar/add_url.html

تحياتي

----------

